# Employment verification... GSM 189



## sifat.civil (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi guys..

Its more than 60 days now after CO allocation and 30 days after I completed all my requests.

I only have one tension about my employment verification, I have a little doubt with my HR manager.. cause I submitted experience letter signed by my supervisor and call was made to HR head.

My question is, if HR head replies with adverse information, does DIBP contact with applicant?? Does this 30+ days time period with no correspondence after employment verification concludes they are satisfied with the verification??

Please give me your opinion.. Thanks


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

How do you know that call was made to HR Head? did they tell you explicitly? 

If HR is not giving the letter stating roles and responsibilities then most cases they will call the person who sined the SD


----------



## sifat.civil (Sep 6, 2015)

aarohi said:


> How do you know that call was made to HR Head? did they tell you explicitly?
> 
> If HR is not giving the letter stating roles and responsibilities then most cases they will call the person who sined the SD


HR head told me .. a call from Australian embassy regarding me...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sifat.civil said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> Its more than 60 days now after CO allocation and 30 days after I completed all my requests.
> 
> ...



if HR head would have given an adverse information then DIBP would have initiated an email stating that your roles and responsibilities doenst match during job verification... something like that. then DIBP would have 
1. asked to prove your roles and responsibilities or 
2. withdraw your application

i guess neither of this has happened so your case is going smooth, they may be checking some other things, dont worry, you will get it soon


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

sifat.civil said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> Its more than 60 days now after CO allocation and 30 days after I completed all my requests.
> 
> ...


How many points did you claim for work experience?


----------



## sifat.civil (Sep 6, 2015)

gd2015 said:


> How many points did you claim for work experience?


5 points


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

sifat.civil said:


> 5 points


Hello Friend,

mine case is similar to you regarding the points and code.... Do you have any idea, if they do employment verification for current job only, or even the past ones???

for the previous one (2yrs) i submitted,
1. Experiencee letter with duties n responsibilities
2. Cash salary received slips
3. TDS certificates mentioning Annual salary n tax paid (By employer)
4. Tax Clearance Certificates (By Inland Revenue Department)

for current one (1yrs) i submitted 
1. Appointment letters, Transfer letters, offer letter, and reference letter signed by my senior project manager (not HR)
2. monthly payslips (printed and stamped)
3. TDS Withholding Certificates (by Account dept.)
4. Bank statement

Is something lagging???


----------



## awc (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello sifat,

have you got your grant and after how many day of employment verification u got your grant?


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

Guys i need some. Expert advise can u pls guide me what does DIBP ask do they call the employer. Any specific interview they take. Pls advise me. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

fugivibeku said:


> There are lot of false information to ACS caused the immigration officers to visit at times or call the office for references, wrong information may cause a permanent Ban on visas, beware specially 263111 people, loads of application with false info already lodged, my friend got a reject because he mistakenly put 13th of June instead of 23rd of June, just a matter of 10 days changed his all life.


why only for 263111 people ? any specific reason...


----------

